# Jefferson County Club



## Kansashunter (Jan 8, 2005)

Have several openings for up coming Turkey and Deer Season. Membership runs 1 year from day before opening of Turkey season till the same next year.
*Jefferson County is Southwest of Augusta GA.* 

*Club is 35 minutes from Augusta, 2 1/2 hours from Atlanta, 2 hours from Macon and Savannah.*

Antler restrictions in place for last 15 years
1st buck must be 13" inside spread. *No exceptions $175 fine*
2nd buck must be atleast *15" inside and noticeably larger* than first buck. *$250 fine* doubled if fined on first buck.
1 or 2 doe limit. _(Undecided at this point.)_
May reserve two stands.
2300 acreas paper company land(pines)/ creek bottom/ some hardwoods.
23 members max
Deer limits are for 1 membership
A very strick policy on guest. Only one weekend when guest are allowed. _(*Maybe*, to be decided.)_
$700 membership _*dependent on 23 members and lease cost*_.

We filled up in January last year. Don't know how long these will last.
My time is very limited. We are having a workday January 22 2005. If interested this is the best time to see land. 
Does a new guy have a chance on an established club? Every buck except one posted on this link was taken by a first year member. The girl is my daughter. http://www.geocities.com/big_buck_club/Big_Buck_2004-2005.html 

For serious inquiries call Chris *after 9:00 pm 706-699-0616*


----------



## Keith48 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey bro! What is the rule on bringing your kids?


----------



## Kansashunter (Jan 29, 2005)

*Two more spots*

I think. They have been spoken for, but I have yet to recieve their deposits. Maybe by monday there will be no more openings.


----------



## Kansashunter (Jan 31, 2005)

*Sorry we are now full.  *


----------



## Timberman (Jan 31, 2005)

> Sorry we are now full.



Wouldn't have mattered for me, I failed the qualifications test. I admit it, I can't tell a good joke or story...


----------



## General Lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats KH, Did you let ol' cabbage hang around another year?


----------



## Kansashunter (Jan 31, 2005)

*Yep*

We will endure cabbage one more year.


----------



## General Lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Good news for all landowners in Jefferson County. Just kiddin',he's a fine fella......


----------



## Kansashunter (Feb 10, 2005)

*Bump*

Man this is getting crazy. One day they call to tell you their in then they decided their not. 
OK I know for sure we have one opening maybe two.


----------

